# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Dar de baja mi cuenta

## SuiZa

Hola, ¿alguien podría decirme los pasos a seguir para dar de baja mi cuenta? 

Yo nunca escribí, así que no se perdería nada. 

Gracias por adelantado.

----------


## Ming

Supongo que eso sólo lo podrán hacer los administradores del foro.

Si no escribiste nada, por qué quieres dar de baja la cuenta? No la utilices y ya está, no?

----------


## SuiZa

Gracias, pero me gustaría darme de baja. Espero que algún administrador lea esto.

----------


## Esty44

Me encuentro en la misma situación. Quisiera saber cómo dar de baja mi cuenta. Muchas gracias!

----------

